# Corsair 300r ???



## derwood (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi,

The LED behind the power switch has failed and was wanting to know what spec to replace it with i.e. how much juice is being sent from the 

thanks.


----------



## derwood (Sep 28, 2006)

sorry that should read from the mobo


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Easier and about as cheap to just buy one of these:










300R Front I/O panel with all cables and connectors


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Note here that purchasing a single LED is about the same price as purchasing a wired one. Unless you happen to have some old hardware lying around that you can scavenge from or know of someone who purchases LEDs in bulk, it's best to just buy the complete component.

Computer Case Mod PC Case Mod LED Light LED Lamp LED Light Kit LED Light Wholesale- Directron.com the Best Online Computer Store - Buy with Discount Prices from Houston Texas

More than you probably want to know about LEDs and the front-panel header:

LED Technical Specifications and Application Notes

Desktop Boards — Front panel headers


----------



## derwood (Sep 28, 2006)

Cheers plenty of info there,Hard to get corsair spares here in U.K. but I already have some LED`s but they need a resistor as they are only 3.4v. Here`s the link for anybody else who wishes to calculate the resistor needed.

LED calculator for single LEDs

Thanks.


----------

